# Spearfishing Tarpon in the Gulf



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1485265#post1485265


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

So, are you perhaps against this activity? Or, just leting some know of an interesting "sporting" opportunity?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i dont give a hoot about a tarpon we ruined them with flood control !!! , just tell those **** A**'s to stop catching all those yft and i will be happy as we have loades of tarpon in SPI but no yft LoL !!!?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Ernest said:


> So, are you perhaps against this activity? Or, just leting some know of an interesting "sporting" opportunity?


I can only imagine the uproar if folks were doing this to marlin. Legal or not. "sporting".... RIGHT......


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

heck at lest marlin are good to eat !! tarpon no way ! just keep the commercil guys out of the gulf on tuna & snapper + grouper and i will be happy


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Contacted Oudoor Channel and refered them to the press release. Also said I didn't need to see this captain on their shows anymore. Thanks for getting this out there.


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

I have a friend in the bahamas that said tarpon are great to eat. I dont plan on trying it, but....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*This hits home with you guys more than you know!!*

I have on good authority that the guy is Louis Rossignol. Yall might recognize that name - I understand he is on the Gulf Red Snapper Advisory Panel. He is the Louisiana Rep.

Here is another great picture of his efforts.










His web page is http://therokzone.com/

The title on the page is.... "Killin [email protected] Just for the Fun of It"

That says it all, don't it.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

This is not the first time I have seen these pictures, nor the first time I have been disgusted by them. I was taught, don't kill it unless you plan to eat it (unless it's bait ) These guys are exactly what is WRONG with the world. Why would you want to spear a #200 tarpon? Its the same as, why would you want to spear a shark? What kind of gratification do you receive from doing so. It is just a waste in my opinion. The unfortunate thing is that these guys are not going to quit doing this, what do they care about conserving our resources.... You know what they say, "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Swells said:


> That is the nastiest, most gross thing I have ever seen. Us kids were taught to catch those tarpon and let them go unharmed. It's obscene. Some folks don't have a lick of sense. *He prolly shoots jewfish too*. If I wasn't so out of shape I'd drive up there and whip his you-know-what. What a dick.


if you look at his webpage....he actually does!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

gag grouper, snapper, aj's, he nails them all!! wow.....what a man!! sad3sm


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Divide and conquer. It looks as if they will win afterall.
Change the laws and go after the offenders otherwise it is all friendly fire.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Divide and conquer. It looks as if they will win afterall.
> Change the laws and go after the offenders *otherwise it is all friendly fire*.


That's what's poopin in my chili bowl right now. To use an analogy, we are all soldiers, he is just more gung-ho than you are, but still within his rights.

I understand that you all might not like it, and are using this board as a platform to promote your agenda to get the law changed, for which I have no problems with, I use it to discuss ideas about NMFS the whole red snapper thing, etc. But I also won't critisize someone for taking something I wouldn't have kept myself.... it would be *Friendly fire*.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

aggie82josh said:


> if you look at his webpage....he actually does!


If you look at his hairstyle and scuba gear, it was done when jewfish were legal. You might as well criticize someone for posting an old pic of themselves with 4 red snapper...since this year's bag limit is 2.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Mako Mike said:


> That's what's poopin in my chili bowl right now. To use an analogy, we are all soldiers, he is just more gung-ho than you are, but still within his rights.
> 
> I understand that you all might not like it, and are using this board as a platform to promote your agenda to get the law changed, for which I have no problems with, I use it to discuss ideas about NMFS the whole red snapper thing, etc. But I also won't critisize someone for taking something I wouldn't have kept myself.... it would be *Friendly fire*.


I am all about discussing and changing laws that need to be changed as well, I am just not going to ruin a guy's legitimate business to do it.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

John Galt said:


> If you look at his hairstyle and scuba gear, it was done when jewfish were legal. You might as well criticize someone for posting an old pic of themselves with 4 red snapper...since this year's bag limit is 2.


I thought that was in style today in Louisana. Apparently shooting tarpon is. :wink:


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Scott said:


> I have on good authority that the guy is Louis Rossignol. Yall might recognize that name - I understand he is on the Gulf Red Snapper Advisory Panel. He is the Louisiana Rep.
> 
> Here is another great picture of his efforts.
> 
> ...


What a douche bag. Dumb ignorant *******. I hate PETA and can't stand that guy... can't imagine what a PETA member would do.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I do not agree with going after someones charter business when he was doing something completly within legal limits of the law. Fight the law not the man, I am sure he has a family to feed.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

He who is without sin cast the first stone, again. Once again you all assuming these guys didn't eat the tarpons. You nor I have no idea what they used them for or if they threw them away. Sure I would not do it and many of you would not either. We do not know what they did with the fish.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

***** clowns. I like to spearfish, but wouldn't shoot anything just for fun. I think Barracuda are some of the nastiest fish out there, but there is no reason to just shoot one. Same goes for those big stingrays or sand tigers, and many other things on that website.

I hope they didn't just bury that tarpon and did something with it. I have something that is an antique now, but it is a set of placemats where someone overlapped a bunch of tarpon scales from what must have been a huge tarpon and then encased them in a plastic layer to make a placemat. They are beautiful, but I would never dream of buying anything like that today. They are perfectly within their rights to kill these fish, but I just think it is a waste to kill something "just for the fun of it."


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry about the double post Mont, but It's a double thread with 3 of my friends in the crosshairs,

No they didn't get left to rot, but the other ladies in the New Orleans garden club still have yet figure out Mrs. Peart's and Mrs. Rossignal's secret for absolutley fabulous petunias!

You guys are barking up the wrong tree, and for what? Conducting themseleves legally in their own state? So your gonna post up their e-mail addresses on the internet and get your buddies to flood their inbox? Why don't we just meet around the corner from Rok's house at 8pm, and we'll toilet paper his house? I'm sure right there on Mark's website is his phone number, why not use that big ole man card and just give him a call to talk about it? I'm sure Mont has Rok's number if you want his, they sit on the same gulf council together. Or better yet, how about getting the focus of your attack where it makes a difference and posting up some names and e-mails of LA lawmakers, the only people who can really change anything, and back off the personal attacks on the cop, the guide, and the guy who runs a dry cleaners just because they legally speared some tarpon and you got an e-mail with their picture off the internet.

You know this came up last year when ya'll wanted to boycott Mexico because they still had kill tournaments for tarpon. Same thing then, all the little cronies start chiming in with their 2cts, I threw out there if we were gonna boycott Louisianna too because their law and marinas still support kill touranaments for Tarpon, everybody kind of ignored that and was like, "Man screw that, I like going to offshore outta Venice and keeping them 8" flounder and 7lb trout from Calcasieu!"
__________________


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

scubaru said:


> No they didn't get left to rot, but the other ladies in the New Orleans garden club still have yet figure out Mrs. Peart's and Mrs. Rossignal's secret for absolutley fabulous petunias!


nice... So you justify killing a 50-80 year old fish for plant food.... thanks for the clarification


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

if they didn't eat it or feed it to the poor it's classless period..maybe not unlawful but definately without class..the same as shooting a 10 pointer on the side of the road and leaving it to rot..


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> nice... So you justify killing a 50-80 year old fish for plant food.... thanks for the clarification


If you need clarification here it is,

Anybody fishing in LA legally can do whatever the hell they want with a legally harvested sardine.

Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> I can only imagine the uproar if folks were doing this to marlin. Legal or not. "sporting".... RIGHT......


Not sporting? OMFG! Scott Let me invite you to strap on some fins a mask and a snorkle. I'll hand you a speargun and shoot a nice Jack Crevelle or large cuda. As your being drug 20' down or through the rigs you tell me it's not sporting. I love people talking about spearing not being sporting while the sip corona from the deck of thier boat and sightcast for schooling fish. PLEASE!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*No it's not the same,*



Ono Loco said:


> if they didn't eat it or feed it to the poor it's classless period..maybe not unlawful but definately without class..the same as shooting a 10 pointer on the side of the road and leaving it to rot..


Shooting deer on the side of the road is illegal. Keeping Tarpon in LA is not.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Pktdeace said:


> Fight the law not the man, I am sure he has a family to feed.


Hope they like tarpon. Douchebag ignorant *******.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

scubaru said:


> If you need clarification here it is,
> 
> Anybody fishing in LA legally can do whatever the hell they want with a legally harvested sardine.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game.


You have no respect for the ocean.. and this statement proves it...

I do hate the game.. and the players who CHOOSE to play the game


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

FishinHippie said:


> nice... So you justify killing a 50-80 year old fish for plant food.... thanks for the clarification


justification?.......... LOL!

oh well, THAT wasn't against the regs and those tarpon where prolly shot in self-defense because the were acting in an agressive manner

if i remember right, i think that was the justification behind the spearing of a bull shark posted on our our own scoobie forum cuz THAT is against the regs (spearing bull sharks)

could very well o'been under the same extenuating circumstances for all we know
anyway....... they looked like they were some pretty mean tarpon there


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

scubaru said:


> you do realize you just typed that out loud don't you?


I don't know what I write half the time, bruddah!

Seriously though, before I became a computer jockey I was a sheet-rocker. I could do near 100 on the walls a day, and hung 5/8" ceilings by myself no help but pretty slow. Went into mud finishing work after that with a bazooka and boxes, man we could tear it up, at least a case of tape a day or 10 by hand. Somehow that computer just don't get me the exercize I used to get a decade or three ago ...

Now I didn't mean to start anything with a law-abiding diver with a spear gun, pole, or sling. I just think it's more sporty to eat what you kill. I got the same feelings for people who bow & arrow shoot for giant carp and throw them in the dumpster.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

i'm sure this thread will be locking down soon.... I lost alot of respect for Lousiana today... the UNsportsmans paradise...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> if they didn't eat it or feed it to the poor it's classless period..maybe not unlawful but definately without class..the same as shooting a 10 pointer on the side of the road and leaving it to rot..


No...... shooting a 10 pointer on the side of the road is illegal. True, both are less than classy, but one is legal and one is not.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> justification?.......... LOL!
> 
> oh well, THAT wasn't against the regs and those tarpon where prolly shot in self-defense because the were acting in an agressive manner
> 
> ...


I have never shot a shark and the guy who did is not a scuba diver.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

my bad correction..OK shoot a 10 pointer on your lease and leave for the pigs - that's legal but..


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

loco that's not legal either, but you could take that deer home grind him up and pour him over your roses.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> my bad correction..OK shoot a 10 pointer on your lease and leave for the pigs - that's legal but..


exactly! Both are discusting to most of us and we need to band together to get laws changed. Fighting among ourselves will only allow peta to get their changes to the laws and that will effect all of us.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> those tarpon where prolly shot in self-defense because the were acting in an agressive manner


come to think of it,.......... i think someone claimed that was the justifcation some claimed in the thread a while back with the video about the spearing of a marlin (that WAS legal wherever took place) but i just don't remember if it was the actually dude that shot it claiming self defense, or the posters that watched the video

oh well......... i'm glad what few "sporting" activities i participate in nowadays are allot easier to justify to the masses than the indisriminate killing of less-than-desirable-for-consumption game critters............. be it fish, fowl, or fur bearing

at least i don't need a buncha coharts jumpin to my defense because what i think is a "sport" doesn't seem to be too highly questionable or unethical by other "sport"smen


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

screaming at me and calling me names isnt a good way to get my attn. oh you will get my attn just not in a good way. how many of you really know all the facts on this story.im betting not many.im betting its hard to see anything from way up on your soap boxs.personally i am against this sport. but thats just me. but it is leagle and who am i to
tell another grown man what he should and shouldnt do within the law. vote to make a dif when you get the chance. vote against the lawmakers you dont agree with.but dont ever mess with a mans livelyhood if he is within his rights to do what he chooses to do. you try and take money out of my familys mouth you better be ready for my response. dont force your views on me. ill listen to what you have to say but if you try and force feed me its never gonna work. you catch more bflys with sugar than vinager. now im not the smartest man in the world. but i can be tought so can others.so insted of screaming and hollaring why not try teaching. you guys oviously have a love for tarpon. so why not teach us about them and inform us about thier plight. and maybe some day we can have the chance to vote on this issue. ok im done now some of yall can jump all over my spelling. have a great day friends


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

forget it.. now where can i buy some of that tarpon fertilizer my dog keeps killing my fricken grass


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

FishinHippie said:


> nice... So you justify killing a 50-80 year old fish for plant food.... thanks for the clarification


hey now!....... go easy there!!!.... i fertilized my grandmother's flower bed with fish when i was younger!

'course it was just the heads, guts, and hide............. we ate the rest









(speaking of eating,........ some popcorn would be good about now







)


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

hehehee i'm getting my bag ready now....right on time for the off work crowd to hit this post....

much. munch.....munch..


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nokillbill said:


> so why not teach us about them and inform us about thier plight. and maybe some day we can have the chance to vote on this issue. ok im done now some of yall can jump all over my spelling. have a great day friends


That is exactly what we are doing.... go to Bonefish & Tarpon Unlimited website and start the educational process. That's why BTU came out with the press release. Raise public awareness and you can bet the research is the basis for an effort to change some laws. Not only in the US but other countries too. But it all starts with a voice, that voice becomes many, and then things change. This is a public awareness issue and message boards are a good place to start a discussion. Obviously, this has been a good one to start with.

I don't hide my identity and I speak out. Anybody should stand behind their beliefs and not hide by an alias.

The guys that are doing this are known publicly too, they have websites.. they don't hide it... they've made what they are doing public. If they want to debate the issue, I'd love to have a debate on the issue.... I hope they come to the table with more than it's okay 'cause it's legal.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

helldivers.org has removed all the tarpon photos from the website...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

FishinHippie said:


> helldivers.org has removed all the tarpon photos from the website...


The voices are being heard... interesting..... wonder if their conscience is getting to them????? Just kidding a little but it is interesting they took it down so quickly. Maybe we are making a difference??


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

just incase your thinking im hideing behind my screen name.
wayne heinke 
bay city texas
and right now it is ok , becaulse it is leagle
maybe in your opinion it isnt but in the eyes of the law it is


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nokillbill said:


> just incase your thinking im hideing behind my screen name.
> wayne heinke
> bay city texas
> and right now it is ok , becaulse it is leagle
> maybe in your opinion it isnt but in the eyes of the law it is


Thanks Wayne for stepping up to the plate - I disagree with ya but respect ya for it.

Yea, you are right, it is legal but IMHO that don't make it "ok"... just legal. I don't think all abortion is "ok" under the law but it is legal the way the laws are today. At least we all live in a country where our God given right to speak out is okay, even if you don't like what we have to say.

Thanks Wayne - you're a stand up guy no matter what.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott said:


> The voices are being heard... interesting..... wonder if their conscience is getting to them????? Just kidding a little but it is interesting they took it down so quickly. Maybe we are making a difference??


photo's still there


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Nokillbill said:


> screaming at me and calling me names isnt a good way to get my attn. oh you will get my attn just not in a good way. how many of you really know all the facts on this story.im betting not many.im betting its hard to see anything from way up on your soap boxs.personally i am against this sport. but thats just me. but it is leagle and who am i to
> tell another grown man what he should and shouldnt do within the law. vote to make a dif when you get the chance. vote against the lawmakers you dont agree with.but dont ever mess with a mans livelyhood if he is within his rights to do what he chooses to do. you try and take money out of my familys mouth you better be ready for my response. dont force your views on me. ill listen to what you have to say but if you try and force feed me its never gonna work. you catch more bflys with sugar than vinager. now im not the smartest man in the world. but i can be tought so can others.*so insted of screaming and hollaring why not try teaching. you guys oviously have a love for tarpon. so why not teach us about them and inform us about thier plight. and maybe some day we can have the chance to vote on this issue. *ok im done now some of yall can jump all over my spelling. have a great day friends


Go to the Texas Tarpon forum and click on their banner. Very informative.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

FishinHippie said:


> helldivers.org has removed all the tarpon photos from the website...


not to get in the middle of this, but do i agree with the way some animals are taken legally, no, be it tarpon for fertilizer, or deer for pig food. i, among others, were raised that if you didn't "use" the animal, don't kill it. but on the other hand, if its within the laws to keep a tarpon, thats his rights,

i just went to the hell divers site and there are tarpon pics there. why hasn't anything been said about that? If you want people to change to your beliefs, you need to get new law makers into office to change the laws, and you need to get new board members on the fish and game boards to help with this, to listen to your views.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Plezzzzz, What about all the shark tournments, catch a big one drag him in, weigh him and dump him. Is legal "YES" If you do not agree why don't you e-mail the guy and let him know how you feel.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

yep.. the photos still are... bummer....


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

It seems that some people here seem to be confusing the point. There is a difference between what is LEGAL and what is ETHICAL. Anyone who pays for a liscense can LEAGALLY go fishing. A true sportsman knows the difference between what you CAN do and what you SHOULD do.

You cannot legislate values and morals - it is up to the parents to teach and the individual to learn.

The downfall of the country as a whole is when we did away with the concept of shame.

All I can do is promise my son the ***** beating of his life if I EVER find him killing an animal just for the sake of the kill.

A person that will unabashedly use his trigger finger to prove his masculinity or for a thrill usually does so to compensate for a lack of manliness or an inability to find thrills elsewhere.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

aceshooter01 said:


> If you want people to change to your beliefs, you need to get new law makers into office to change the laws, and you need to get new board members on the fish and game boards to help with this, to listen to your views.


not my state, so all I can do is voice my opinion and hope the folks in LA listen.

unlikely.. since that state has always had the most relaxed fishing laws on the gulf coast.

All I can ask is, Texans please don't take advantage of these laws and head for LA so you can spear a Tarpon. The are one of the most valuable sport fish on the entire gulf coast! The fish posted are an estimated 50+ years old. They are likely older than the spear fisherman who targets them.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

With the kill shark tourney I have a problem with that. The sharks serve a purpose, they are an apex predator & help to remove the sick & dying from the environment (natural selection).

With Tarpon, I just can't see any use for them other than providing a jump or an intense fight on the end of a rod... something I can get with a snoopy pole and a spadefish for way less equipment cost. If you guys want to catch something for the fight, with the sole purpose of releasing it, then by golly, go to the beach and cast at a flock of seagulls, get your picture then be on your way.

What use do tarpon serve in their natural environment? I have always thought of them as a weed. Same goes for baracuda. If you have ever dove a rig, you would understand me here... There are way too many baracuda on our rigs, I am all for killing them for the hell of it. Fella asked me why I speared that big ole baracuda... cause nothing else I wanted was there and he looked like the next record underwater. Got him back to the dock, realized I had missed. Plant food he is. Damage to the natural environment? = Returned snapper have 1 chance in a nine hundred nintey nine thousand, nine hundred and ninety-nine to make it back down rather than one in a million.... call it population control.

But we are talking about Tarpon... so someone tell me (without directing me to some other website) what use Tarpon are. And give me something useful, not that people make money off them.

My point is this, even if the Rok doesn't eat them and only uses them for plant food... would you like getting your *** kicked and a permenantly screwed up jaw for the sole purpose of getting a picture taken? At least he uses them for plant food.... your just a big bully with a stick some twine and a camera (yes, I said bully... it was meant to sound intentionally childish).


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it's more a case of ethics than the laws. In Texas now you can keep one tarpon over 85" in the daily bag. Shoot-em up if you want. The purpose of that change in the reg was to allow a tournament tarpon to be landed and weighed ... not really to grow really good tomatoes. 

I don't know if having the history would help or not, but back in the 1920s Texas was blessed with thousands of tarpon, many well over 200 pounds. After that trarpon were fished to nearly extinction on the Texas coast. Recently their numbers seem to be coming back real good, largely because of catch 'n' release and the popularity of extreme saltwater fly fishing. Some groups have tagging tournaments every year ... as it turns out we really don't know much about the tarpon and where it goes, spawns, or winters. 

Because tarpon is inedible and because of its mighty jumps and acrobatics, we let them go. If it was a ling (cobia) we'd fight that fish to the death and eat 'er up with gusto. That's the difference. I ain't in love with the tarpon, but it does have a special meaning to many of us wharf rats. /sam


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Got in on this one late,,,,been in Puerto Rico,,,,no fishing, 6 to 8's, too old to get beat around,,,ANYWAY!!!!!! 40 years ago you'd have been lynched for using the work "*******" in So. La. with that said, I don't think the name of the guy in the picture is a "cajun" name, I'm one, but never saw that one. Some of you are profiling and thats wrong,,,,,,,,,,,but hey, us ********* don't care. :wink:


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Also, for record, I eat everything I shoot... ask my wife if you don't believe me :wink:! I have a severe problem with the name calling though. If I do something within my rights that you wouldn't mean you get to call me a douchebag for it? All because it is against your personal beliefs?

Well... actually it does, your also within your rights. Great thing is, within the same rights, I also get to call you a pussy behind a keyboard! I am all for conservation, but check the stats, (THEY DON'T HAVE A TARPON SHORTAGE IN LOUISIANNA!).


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Maybe I shouldn't cast a stone, but...*



Angler 1 said:


> Plezzzzz, What about all the shark tournments, catch a big one drag him in, weigh him and dump him. Is legal "YES" If you do not agree why don't you e-mail the guy and let him know how you feel.


I suspect most folks here would agree with me that if you kill it, you should eat it, be it shark, marlin, tarpon, or trout.

I have always released any billfish I've been in on, but I've also entered sailfish and marlin calcuttas, so yeah, that means I'd be willing to kill one if the price was right. I would definitely do all I could to try and preserve any billfish so that it could still be eaten, but I know that hanging billfish for tourney pr and the Texas sun can be a bad combination for good meat. There would be no guarantee that The marlin I kill would be edible. I also know that catch and release for marlin, tarpon, and other species brings no guaratee that the fish will survive, but I do my best.

I don't know if this makes me a hypocrite, but what I do know is that I have no respect for someone who is killin **** just for the fun of it whether it is legal or not.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Mako Mike said:


> With the kill shark tourney I have a problem with that. The sharks serve a purpose, they are an apex predator & help to remove the sick & dying from the environment (natural selection).
> 
> With Tarpon, I just can't see any use for them other than providing a jump or an intense fight on the end of a rod... something I can get with a snoopy pole and a spadefish for way less equipment cost. If you guys want to catch something for the fight, with the sole purpose of releasing it, then by golly, go to the beach and cast at a flock of seagulls, get your picture then be on your way.
> 
> ...


That is the most incredibly flawed argument I have heard yet. Just because it does not have a significant purpose to you, then it is ok to take advantage of the resource. Your way of thinking is what has the worlds environment in serious trouble.

Everything in our ecosystems have their own particular niche, whether you recognize it or now. Just because you don't put a great amount of importance on a species, does it mean they are expendable??? I think not.

So, going along with your way of thinking.... we should feel free to kill all cats, dogs, and deer that we see fit, because they do not provide substantial contributions to the environment? Oh...and I spearfish, both freedive and scuba....and my balls are plenty big...but apparently I am not "all that is man" because I am against the wasting of our childrens future. I am sure God is just shaking his head at what we have done to the world and creatures he has created. I am ashamed.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

To me, these tarpon kill photos bring to mind those who would hunt for trophys in Africa (killing the resource for the kill photo and wall trophy & stopping it from breeding) rather than being satisfied taking pictures (leaving the resource to breed and for others to enjoy via catch & release & photo (add catch for tarpon, photograph only for cheetah, of course!). 
Are these "sportsman" one and the same to you? 
If not, why not?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

mako said:


> Everything in our ecosystems have their own particular niche, whether you recognize it or now. Just because you don't put a great amount of importance on a species, does it mean they are expendable??? I think not.


What about mosquitoes?!?!



i'm going to get some more pop corn


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

aceshooter01 said:


> What about mosquitoes?!?!


Bats need to eat too!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

aceshooter01 said:


> What about mosquitoes?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to get some more pop corn


The people that work for "OFF" need a job too!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

somebody please call Chris Fischer and get a ruling on this..


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I've said my peace here - yall run with it awhile. Can you say "beat a dead horse" - oops, is that ethical... ha ha ha....


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

FISHINPOC said:


> To me, these tarpon kill photos bring to mind those who would hunt for trophys in Africa (killing the resource for the kill photo and wall trophy & stopping it from breeding) rather than being satisfied taking pictures (leaving the resource to breed and for others to enjoy via catch & release & photo (add catch for tarpon, photograph only for cheetah, of course!).
> Are these "sportsman" one and the same to you?
> If not, why not?


The tarpon has the same chance at killing the diver as the cheetah does at killing the hunter. You made a fair comparison.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott said:


> Can you say "beat a dead horse" - oops, is that ethical.


dunno 'bout "ethical", but it's not "PC".....

i believe "berate a life-challenged odd-toed ungulate mammal" would be more appropriate nowadays 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammal


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Not worth the bandwidth. I've finally figured out that those who respect life and see themselves as stewards already get it and those who see everything that isn't human as a target for their killing enjoyment never will.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

June 26th 2007 this was posted on 2cool.

"In addition to those rules, my usual rule of G or PG rated only apply. Bashing or trashing anyone or anyone's products isn't going to be allowed here or on any other forum. If you have a problem with someone, take it up directly with them. This isn't the BBB and I don't settle disputes.

The complete list of forbidden topics is:
politics
immigration
for sale
ttt
BBB (gripes about a business)
*junior game wardens
complaints about keeping legal catches*
team sports (excludes NASCAR and NHRA)
trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid signatures, stupid user titles)"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Amen, bruddah, I'm just one of God's little children. I take what I need and help the rest. If someone wants to fight just for blood sport and a killing, without no reason, that's on their conscience and not mine. /sammie


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm with you. I don't kill anything that I'm not gona eat or use for bait. I just don't think its cool to bash others for doing something that's completely legal. Its also not supposed to be tolerated on this board.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Learned my lesson and no more bashing from me, sir. I feel better now.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Ya ya ya I can feel the love. LOL


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

how do yall know they weren't using that tarpon for bait?? maybe catch a sperm whale?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

So how many of yall landed a tarpon on rod and reel? 

I know i havent and id like to have the chance to also.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well i have to i'm with most of you on this thread. If you kill it intentially within the law eat it (and im not talking about bats and mosquitos). It just seems right. It just ticks me off when i go home to my ranch and find deer next to the fence with there horns cut off just for someones bragging rights. I know its illeagle, not the case here. My .02s. By the way went through 1 bag of popcorn and 2 slices of pizza


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

2 guesses who has the numbers to this honeyhole, looks like a tarpon geriatric convention. And ya'll who question the authenticity, I had a scotch and comfortable seat while watching the entire video that this freeze frame was taken from.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Apollo?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> screaming at me and calling me names isnt a good way to get my attn. oh you will get my attn just not in a good way. how many of you really know all the facts on this story.im betting not many.im betting its hard to see anything from way up on your soap boxs.personally i am against this sport. but thats just me. but it is leagle and who am i to
> tell another grown man what he should and shouldnt do within the law. vote to make a dif when you get the chance. vote against the lawmakers you dont agree with.but dont ever mess with a mans livelyhood if he is within his rights to do what he chooses to do. you try and take money out of my familys mouth you better be ready for my response. dont force your views on me. ill listen to what you have to say but if you try and force feed me its never gonna work. you catch more bflys with sugar than vinager. now im not the smartest man in the world. but i can be tought so can others.so insted of screaming and hollaring why not try teaching. you guys oviously have a love for tarpon. so why not teach us about them and inform us about thier plight. and maybe some day we can have the chance to vote on this issue. ok im done now some of yall can jump all over my spelling. have a great day friends


yup.......

sub-surface snobs take pic of legal activity

film @ 11

whatcha gonna do?...... whine about it and get accused of being a topwater snob?

i got accused of being a topwater snob on this forum because i didn't care to see the results of ILLEGAL spearfishing........ imagine the raft of cah-cah you'd get from'em when they ARE within their rights

agree to disagree and move on

if you're really moved and/or motivated, move on t'ward taking the steps to impliment changes in the regs


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> I don't know if having the history would help or not, but back in the 1920s Texas was blessed with thousands of tarpon, many well over 200 pounds. After that trarpon were fished to nearly extinction on the Texas coast. Recently their numbers seem to be coming back real good, largely because of catch 'n' release and the popularity of extreme saltwater fly fishing. Some groups have tagging tournaments every year ... as it turns out we really don't know much about the tarpon and where it goes, spawns, or winters.


"fished to near extinction"??????????? I guess that would be just like the cavemen who drove the mastadon into extinction??????

If I recall correctly pollution and changes in flood control caused the Tarpon to leave the Galveston area. If fishing is what caused it why is there still plenty off the LA coast? And down in Mexico, they exploit everything down there?

Personally I think it is as bad if not worse to kill something for money. Whether your talking Tarpon, Red Snapper, Marlin or Trout. If you would normally release it, but are willing to kill it for money??????????

I can see right now that I will be in deep poop when I or my wife catch our first bill fish in our boat. That sucker is going to house with us...camera will be flashin' to, but we'll put it on the table...maybe share a bit with friends too.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Captn C said:


> I can see right now that I will be in deep poop when I or my wife catch our first bill fish in our boat. That sucker is going to house with us...camera will be flashin' to, but we'll put it on the table...maybe share a bit with friends too.


LOL!....... no poop from me (if it's legal)...... might hate to hear it but would bite my tongue and say, "congratz!"

and by-the-same-token, i would hope that i don't get pooped on too bad if i kill a big bill someday to recover some o'the ten$ of thousand$ i $pend on the pursuit of'em year after year

that's one thing i've gotta give credit to to the folks that organize the TIFT........at least their minimum size limit on bills is greater than the currently established regs thereby cutting down on indescriminate killing for money and show

year-r-so-ago i was at the weigh-in and a boat had a legal marlin but they wouldn't let'em hang it for show cuz it wasn't 'tournament legal'

last year's made it by ONE inch!....... more power to'em i say cuz i know it didn't come easy


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> and by-the-same-token, i would hope that i don't get pooped on too bad if i kill a big bill someday to recover some o'the ten$ of thousand$ i $pend on the pursuit of'em year after year
> 
> that's one thing i've gotta give credit to to the folks that organize the TIFT........at least their minimum size limit on bills is greater than the currently established regs thereby cutting down on indescriminate killing for money and show
> 
> ...


No, you won't have to worry about me...

I just can't stand it when the same guy cries over a dock shot with an outstanding fish, then kills one just like it for loot!

Good luck in your next tourny, I hope you get a biggin!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> if you're really moved and/or motivated, move on t'ward taking the steps to impliment changes in the regs


Bill Fisher -

That's exacty what we are doing. BTU is taking steps with its press release that started this post. Furthermore, I personally expend a lot of time effort and thousands of my own dollars every year to the tarpon research effort which the University of Miami and the University of Texas Marine Sciences Institute at Port Aransas are undertaking in Texas and all around the Gulf and Carribean. This research is laying the groundwork to prove wrong this idea that Louisiana tarpon are Louisian tarpon only. While those that follow tarpon have known this to be true for some time, the satellite tags which are funded primarily by TPW and private donations (CCA has only been a minor player in the grand scheme of it all - and they only give money, no other involvement) show proof which is unequivocal. This proof will then be used to try and accomplish a comprehensive management plan to maintain the species. Tarpon collect in large schools in certain areas, giving the perception that there are tons and tons of them. I have heard that actual sampling counts have been done in Boca Grande Pass in Florida, which concentrates pre spawn fish every year, and there has been some concern that those counts have been going down. The simple biology of these fish tells us that the value of each fish is important. To over simply it - for tarpon to maintain a stable biomass, one female tarpon must yield at least two offspring that make it to maturity. Now, that fish lives for up to 60 years. [It is also important to make a note here of how they spawn - biologists generally agree without much debate - in deep offshore waters. Their young look like eels and travel all the way into an estuary - often a very long distance - then transform into little tarpon that we can recognize - quite a long and dangerous journey I would think - so the odds are probably stacked against them] So, although producing millions and millions of eggs each year, two must survive to maturity and then also reproduce and so on and so on, just to maintaint a stable population. To go out and intentionally target and kill mature tarpon, especially big females (fish over 130 lbs are all females), can possibly render a serious negative cascade of effects on the population. This is over simplified to make a point only. That's why most of us who understand all this are so protective of the fish. Louisiana tarpon are there because of the mighty Mississippi and that's it. Move that to Texas or Florida and they'd go there. Louisiana fish belong to the Gulf of Mexico, not Louisiana and we have data to prove it.

I've rambled enough. Everybody have a good day. The popcorn and Milkduds were worth it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Kudos to you!..... shame i'm a lazy fat bastid that let's others fight his battles for'im

that's why i do my best to avoid whining too much about things i consider an injustice 

sorta along the same lines that i believe folk shouldn't whine about who's in office if they didn't vote


>>> The popcorn and Milkduds were worth it.  " <<< ..... LOL! yup, the day i can't have any fun, might-as-well roll over and die


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I enjoyed reading Scott's post ... sounds like there's some science there. And wow, it's Friday we made it another week - maybe something is out there busting the water I can catch this weekend. 

A little too early in the season for Mr. or Mrs. Tarpon. Seems like they come in later with the warmer water (at least here on SPI). Don't know if they migrate in from offshore, Mexico, Louisiana ... hey where'd you say them over-size shiners came from?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

*Recipe Details*


*Summary*

Name: Tarpon* Ice Cream*

Category: *Ice Cream*

*Ingredients and Directions*

1 medium Tarpon

1 cup water

1 3/4 cups granulated sugar

1 1/2 cups milk

1 1/2 cups heavy cream

9 large egg yolks

1 tablespoon framboise or vanilla extract

Quarter the tarpon lengthwise and Chop it into

1/4−inch pieces. Place the chopped tarpon in a small saucepan. Add water and 1 cup of the sugar. Bring

to a gentle boil over medium−low heat. Cook for 10 minutes, then remove from the heat and let stand

for at least 4 hours.

In a medium−size heavy−bottomed saucepan, combine milk, cream and 1 tablespoon of the sugar.

Bring to a scald.

Meanwhile, put remaining sugar (1/2 cup plus 3 tablespoons), egg yolks and framboise or vanilla

extract in a large bowl and whisk just to blend. While gently whisking the yolks, drizzle the hot cream

mixture into them so that they are gradually warmed up. Return the mixture to the saucepan and set

over medium−low heat. Cook, stirring with a wooden spoon and constantly scraping the bottom of the

pan, until the custard has thickened slightly and coats the back of the spoon.

Strain the custard through a fine sieve into a bowl and nestle it in a larger bowl of ice. Let cool, stirring

occasionally, then transfer to an ice cream maker and freeze according to the manufacturer's

instructions.

Drain the tarpon and add to the soft ice cream. Transfer to a storage container and freeze until firm.


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

scott

so you know, i grew up fishing venice before it was cool, and have lived in texas for about 5 years now. i've been envolved in recreational and commercial fishing. i don't know the captain from the op. here we go.

does any one else have a problem with that last post? studies in fla and texas are going to prove what? that your fish move to the river? which is, whether you like it or not, off the louisiana coast. you write you have "heard" some fla counts are down? thats the science? have you studied whether there is a resident population in la? i imagine it wouldn't serve your purpose very well. 
you need to come to terms with the fact that the mississippi delta is the largest pantry of natural resources in north america. it has the estuarial system to support a fishery texas and florida will never know. there are studies taking place right now to prove that there is a resident population of yellowfin tuna off the louisiana coast. all data clearly shows what was once thought strictly a migratory species now has a population that stays. do i need to tell you why? thank god there will be some quantifiable data so when you decide there are no more tuna in texas and fla, theres a chance we all won't be affected.
texas has a state season for red snapper, even when the fed season is closed. i thought these were "gulf fish", not texas fish? not much uproar across the border. its your business. not theirs. 

you have no idea how many or how few tarpon these divers have taken. i guarantee the tarpon that are taken by the hell divers have no bearing on the lack of a sustainable fishery here in texas or in fla. i would like you to go dive the louisiana coast and take a look. see whats really down there. 

i will bet you this: attracting attention to the hell divers will not have an impact on tarpon populations in either fla or texas. so why do it? don't antagonize them just because they have the fish you dream about. have another scotch and leave it be.

ps. tarpon really are useless.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I am not sure why Bonefish and Tarpon Unlimited has targeted this organization. But it is clear that Lousiana is behind every other gulf coast state in the effort to conserve this resource. 

Tarpon may be useless and have very little food value, but they generate a business for the guides who persue them and the guests who are willing to pay for the chance. Have you ever caught one? If not, you should try... they are called the "Silver King" for a reason!! There is nothing more gratifying than fighting a fish older than you, and then returning it to the sea to continue it's life. 

once upon a time, there were no limits in fishing... "The sea is an endless bounty" was the frame of mind. We know understand this type of thinking to be flawed. The sea does have it's limits! We won't reach that limit in our lifetime.. and perhaps our children won't either... but someday, if we don't take some responsibility for this and other resources, that limit may be reached. 

Give the old fish a chance... catch it on a hook and a line. When you spear a fish like this, it's chances of survivial drop to nearly ZERO!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jackleg,.......

good one!

and i say it's a good one cuz i really do have to consider that anymore regulations placed on any current game fish is something none of us really wants to see

it's like like playing into the hands of geenpeace, peta, and other tree-huggers........... look but don't touch

i still feel killing tarpon is pointless be it rod-n-reel or speargun unless it's for that once-in-a-lifetime trophy............ i personally just don't see the thrill in spearing anything other than for food

i guess i'd have to ask the scoobies involved where the thrill was............ was for a trophy?........... advertisement?,..........do you go for a clean kill to be pround of?........ or is it the nantucket sleigh ride you get if it's not a clean kill?

inquiring minds and all that rot........... i'm somewhat open-minded,........ help me understand


----------



## tarpon king (Jul 6, 2006)

It's not about whether it is legal or not legal. It's not about resident fish vs. Texas / Florida fish. It's not about spear fisherman .... It's about respecting not waisting our resources in the ocean and trying to do the right thing...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> i guess i'd have to ask the scoobies involved where the thrill was............ was for a trophy?........... advertisement?,..........do you go for a clean kill to be pround of?........ or is it the nantucket sleigh ride you get if it's not a clean kill?
> 
> inquiring minds and all that rot........... i'm somewhat open-minded,........ help me understand


I'm guessing it's like just the guy who sits in his deer stand for three months waiting for a 170+ class buck to walk out. It eats the same as a spike, but not as sweet during the photo op's that follow.

I have never shot anything with a speargun...tried a couple times, but the thing kept bouncing off the fish...that spear gun now rests on the bottom of the gulf.

I have to assume the anwser is:

D. All of the above.

I hate to see anything wasted, but I kill most every Hardhead I catch so I guess I'm no better?!?!?!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Captn C said:


> I have never shot anything with a speargun...tried a couple times, but the thing kept bouncing off the fish...that spear gun now rests on the bottom of the gulf.


lol!.......... i had 3 spear guns given to me and sold'em for pennies-on-the-dollar without ever using'em

neat looking things and wish i still had'em to hang on the wall at my place on the coast............ 2 of'em where exactly alike and the only other place i'd seen'em was on a james bond movie........... used compress air or CO2-r-sumpin

the other was a 2-banger that used subsea ammo gun powder cartridges that came in a variety of charges.......... look weird,... had it's own reel and after firing one shot, you rotated the whole forend for the 2nd shot

always wondered how well they woulda slung one o'them stainless steel sticks


----------



## Saul T (Dec 16, 2007)

tarpon king-

so killing a fish is wrong? even a tarpon? don't make it a moral question.
i wouldn't do it. but if you want to, its legal, in season, and you have all the necessary permits and licenses, for whatever your reason, knock yourself out. even if somebody somewhere has decided that its not sporting to kill a silver wonder.


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

fishing hippie:

why is la behind the rest of the gulf? b/c tarpon/bonefish unlimited decided it so? 
most people in la couldn't give 2 hoots about tarpon. i used to laugh at anyone slow trolling **** pops in west delta 58 in nasty brown river water. didn't see the fun in it.
prove the populations are dwindling, and then take the appropriate actions.

and of course its about populations. tx &fla has depleted resources, whether through overfishing or ecological events outside of the reach of man, so these guys can't kill a fish. i don't know anything about a tarpons circle of life. so i'm not gonna tell the biologists what to do. if there's a problem, prove it. if not, chill out.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

With all due respect, it is an ethical and moral issue as long as it's legal. I some people don't feel the "****" of remorse and will kill legal tarpons for pretty growing petunias and tomatoes, more power to 'em.

Same for people who catch hardheads and stingrays and leave them on the dock. Technically a violation of the rules but everybody does it and I don't care as rat's ess.

The TPWD has a whole section about catch 'n' release and that's where a great deal of the fishing is going ... except your "meat" varieties, flounder to YTF. If done right that C&R will be there for somebody else to catch on a different day. Nothing wrong with promoting the concept.

Finally, it's an explosive topic and I'm been a bad boy at times but hey, relax. I got into it on another fishing forum about the people that night fish for gigging flounder - I said it was horrible and you got double bags fishing before and after midnight. Gosh I was creamed ... them ole ******** like to chew my ears off!

Beautiful day today and I'm going to enjoy it and not stick my nose in other people's business. Got a bunch of bazoobie girls down here for Spring Break. I'm taking a few flamingo hunting later this evening ...


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I almost took the bait.... but it's not worth the time or effort. If my statement concerns you, perhaps you should consider doing some research on your own.

The press release from Bonefish and Tarpon Unlimited is just one of the issues I am concerned about when considering LA limits and laws. But that is for another discussion.



jackleg said:


> fishing hippie:
> 
> why is la behind the rest of the gulf? b/c tarpon/bonefish unlimited decided it so?
> most people in la couldn't give 2 hoots about tarpon. i used to laugh at anyone slow trolling **** pops in west delta 58 in nasty brown river water. didn't see the fun in it.
> ...


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

swells 

you can't legislate common sense. if its legal, you don't have to like it, but????????

what about a party boat catching 100's of bft? any less ethical??

during my days as a deck hand, you have no idea how many times i've heard "lets get'em capt, just cleaned out my freezer from last year!!!" and, believe it or not, texas residents make up a large portion of those charters. 

i remember the first time the capt, a true tuna killing sob, told the guests he had a limit of one large yft/person, and the day would be cut short. it didnt help my tip out, but it was the right thing to do. he still maintains that rule today. its a sort of gentlemans agreement. 

these guys kill some tarpon. its legal. and i bet they don't kill them everyday or trip.
some guys kill 100's of bft every night. its legal. is it right? not for me. but their not me.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

jackleg said:


> swells
> 
> you can't legislate common sense. if its legal, you don't have to like it, but????????
> 
> ...


Your right! Texans go to Lousiana to take advantage of your fishing laws. I'm afraid I cannot speak for all Texans, nor can anyone else on this board, But is it the fault of the individual or the state that maintains the laws?

btw.. welcome to the board. I see you took the time to sign up yesterday to voice your opinion on this heated thread. I'm sure as a commercial fisherman from LA that you are already very knowledgable concerning on this subject.

I invite you to convince me why I am wrong!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Fishin Hippie I assure you noone goes to LA for the less restrictive laws. For excellent fishing on a broad range of fish, YES!! 

Welcome aboard Jackleg and good luck.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

you eat BFT...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Those diving guys suck I am with you guys if you don't plan on eating it don't kill it. What's the point? Eventually nobody will be able to fish because of idiots like these!!!!!!


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

fishn hippie

exactly the point. those are the laws. if there were a problem with tarpon populations, like redfish in the 80's, action is taken. fla and tx are short of fish. not la. trust the tarpon laws like you trust the tuna laws. you watch your fish, they'll watch theirs. 

every time i go home and come back with some pictures of a 4 man limit of trout, show to some of my customers(all in the boating industry), and get asked why i killed 100 trout? texas can't sustain it. louisiana can. 

have the the bonefish/tarpon hippies studied to see if there is a resident population of tarpon in la? i bet they track their fish moving to la, then coming back. 

i kind of feel like this a global warming argument. make up, believe, repeat.

i did trawl for 2 summers for some beer money. and i did join b/c of this silly topic. 
and guess what? i'm right.

happy hour time. something else thats overly abundant in la, but severly lacking in good ole corpus christi texas!!!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

tarpon king said:


> It's not about whether it is legal or not legal. It's not about resident fish vs. Texas / Florida fish. It's not about spear fisherman .... It's about respecting not waisting our resources in the ocean and trying to do the right thing...


well said.....and that one guys attitude....right there on his personal website. 'killin $#!# just for the fun of it'...... that really kinda hacked me off....

it's not about the law or what's legal, or texas vs. la (god forbid, i love you guys), or scoobies vs. fishermem vs. surfers vs. jet-skiers (oh yeah..), it just doesn't sit well with me..... i get my scare-jollies launching myself off of house sized waves.....not going around killing things, a: because i can and b: because it's fun......what the hell, GUY?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

when I was about 10, Pop made me clean and eat 20 robins that I proudly showed him after his day at work. Mom cooked em like dove , valuable lesson learned.........you take it, you eat it and I never forgot it with the exception of varmits ..........

Robins aren't bad........ BTW


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't belive this pethetic tread is still going.sad3sm

Scott, Since you started this gig I will direct this to you. You sound to be the Tarpon king here so have you ever reeled in just a head after the sharks ate on it while you were fighting the fish? I have seen it happen a bunch in FL. I really don"t think many poons get speard per year and proly many more are eatin by sharks while c&r anglers are bowing to the ol' silver king. since the ban on inshore gill nets the presure on poons is minimal and these fish are more threatened by inviroment issues than anything.

What about that poggey or shrimp left over from a day of fishing?
Did ya kill it for no reason?Wasted?????A fish is a fish pal put a sock in it. Save some bandwith for a real concern or heck maybe even a fish report.

Reply all you want but I am out on this one. I was just getting tired of seeing it on top of the Bluewater board and maybe the next goon that chimes in on this pile of... thread will think of something better to do and it will ust sink to the bottom of the page like some of the tarpon do after you release them.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> when I was about 10, Pop made me clean and eat 20 robins that I proudly showed him after his day at work. Mom cooked em like dove , valuable lesson learned.........you take it, you eat it and I never forgot it with the exception of varmits ..........
> 
> Robins aren't bad........ BTW


Yeah, Robins taste like Field Larks. Just kiddin'


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

wacker said:


> A fish is a fish pal put a sock in it.


A large breeder of an apex predator species is worth a great deal more than a common and prolific species. Killing these non-food fish for no reason is a mistake. Killing a big shark solely for its jaws, killing a billfish other than for a record or in a tournament-- these things make no sense today.

Apex predators are not trout or wahoo or dolphin or snapper or anything that can sustain current recreational and commercial fishing pressures.

Recreational fishermen are not really the problem, of course, but that is another issue.

Certainly, no disrespect intended. Just a difference of opinion.

Old salt


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

"Other than for a record or in a tourney", "A fish is a fish", "and guess what? i'm right"(my personal favorite), "Those diving guys suck". 

Old Salt, Wacker, jackleg, Spitfire, I just can't seem to agree with any of ya'll. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Old salt said:


> A large breeder of an apex predator species is worth a great deal more than a common and prolific species. Killing these non-food fish for no reason is a mistake. Killing a big shark solely for its jaws, killing a billfish other than for a record or in a tournament-- these things make no sense today.
> 
> Apex predators are not trout or wahoo or dolphin or snapper or anything that can sustain current recreational and commercial fishing pressures.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Old Salt I'll say what you can't . Wacker is a misguided idiot ! I mean total disrespect .


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pinfish said:


> Don't worry Old Salt I'll say what you can't . Wacker is a misguided idiot ! I mean total disrespect .


PM sent Pinhead.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

PM received " Wacker " some usernames you just can't make up ......hope I'm not interrupting any......wacking that is .


----------

